# ADVICE ON ANXIETY PHYSICAL SYMPTOMS?CANDIDA?



## lau_von_c (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi I hope someone can help me or just give an opinion on this cause im driving myself crazy worrying...
Since I was about 16 (Im 21 now) after someone close to me passed away, I started binge eating and experiencing the following symptoms..
Spaceyness that affects my vision.. zig zags etc
Feeling like I am in a weird dreamworld
Feeling like a bit of a zombie.. like Im not in my body??
Getting confused over words.. forgetting words a lot
A horrible feeling at the front of my head/temples/eyes that is a pressure like a headache but also sickly feeling??
Tiredness/lethargy .. cant motivate or be bothered with anything
Worrying a lot about things.. v. active mind..
Generally a bit flu-ey
2 alternative health clinics have said this is all candida?? But my Dr and pysciatrist say there is no way and it is classic depression/anxiety.. and to RELAX!! But I keep thinking it is candida ovewrgrowth and im scared to eat bread and fruit and carbs and stuff... I am overweight and need to lose weight and Im sure a balanced diet is best rght?
Hate feeling like this.. any ideas?

Thanks! x
But I feel


----------



## SonofEagles (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi lau_von_c
I have had all the symptoms you describe. I can tell you from experince that stress, rumination, bad eating habits etc.. all really beat your body down. Stress produces a hormone that literally corrodes your body. As a consequence; your immune system is weakend; your brain is not being fed properly, candida sets in (especially for girls) and casues brain fog, lethargy and a plethora of unpleasant things.
First of all, you should realise that was it happening can be reversed and you can have full control of it.
Get your self back on track. Here are some simple steps to take that might sound miniscule but are really important:
- Give your mind a break. By worrying we can not change anything, only make things worse.
- Start a good eating program. 5 to 6 times a day, small portions, lots of good carbs and good proteins. Drink lots of water.
- Try to sleep well. Sleep restores the body and strengthens the immune system.
- Get checked for Candida, get the right treatment. A simple Google search can show you how badly Candida affects the body.
- Start taking a good multivitame, Vitamine B complex (don't over do it though), Fish Oil or Flax (or both), Magnesium to relax your nerves (especially before sleep...in moderation as always)
- Stay clear of sugar of any kind, simple carbs and junk food. They provide no benefits to your brain and overall health, plus Candida loves those!!

Start doing all these things and you will be well on your way to recovery.

All the best to you.


----------



## Strange_Visitor (Apr 18, 2008)

lau_von_c

From my own experience of both depression and anxiety over 30 years I can catagorically state that your symptoms are classic depression / anxiety ones, just as your Doctor's stated.

Obviously I can't be certain in your case because I don't know you, but as it started after a bereavement (as did my depresssion) it seems the most likely cause.

However the "zigzags" in your vision are not symptomatic of anxiety to the best of my knowledge. They do however, suggest a migraine aura (the are many different types of migraine, which don't always include severe headaches). Maybe worth discussing that with your Doctor? You may need CBT or medication to help you. Your Doctor's are best placed to decide that.

As for supplements, I take 300mg of magnesium a day. I find it helps, although it could be just coincidence.

Not smoking or drinking both help me too (I gave up both in the last 3 years). I've also cut down on my caffeine intake. Stimulants tend to worsen anxiety and depression.

I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## katich (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you have been throught this. Firstly, take a break from your regular schedule for few days and just see, if it can get some change in your behaviour. Secondly, you must consult a specialist for this and act according his/her advice. There are various prescription drugs to get over anxiety and depression, but these should only be used in accordance with the instruction of a physician as such medicines are habit forming and withdrawal from these drugs can be life threatening.


----------



## Sigurros (May 5, 2010)

Hi.
I have candida and depersonalization and my physical syptoms which match the ones you describe, are certainly not due to anxiety or depersonalization on their own. I would look into candida a bit more as it is very common and often overlooked by regular doctors. I spent years being told that I had had no physical sickness that they could find and that it was all in my head, despite the fact that I always felt sick and tired. Then only when I took my health into my own hands and saw some alternative health advisors that I discovered I had candida. They are more in tune about the body and I would definitely take their word over the word of any general practitioner. I got DP a few years ago (many years after getting candida) and think that it may be a result of the candida and/or the mental exhaustion and depression that accompanies it. I am currently working on getting rid of the candida and am writing a blog about my treatments, successes, etc. Feel free to visit it and see if you think your symptoms are similar to mine, then go on from there. Best of luck.


----------

